# My uncle just sent me these



## JohnT (Feb 22, 2017)

Great thing about my uncle is that he still has his sense of humor....
































































































































































​ 



​


----------



## Kraffty (Feb 22, 2017)

maybe its just me but I'm just seeing question marks.
Mike


----------



## grapeman (Feb 22, 2017)

Little x's in boxes here!


----------



## dcbrown73 (Feb 22, 2017)

A big white canvas!


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 22, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Great thing about my uncle is that he still has his sense of humor....




Yes, he is always sending you blank email messages! That prankster!


----------



## JohnT (Feb 23, 2017)

HUH, 

Not sure what is going on here. I see a whole bunch of funny images. 

johnT.


----------



## Julie (Feb 23, 2017)

Lol, on my ipad I see questions marks and on my laptop I see x's.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 23, 2017)

I did a CRTL-PRINT, then pasted into a JPEG. 

This is what I see..


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 23, 2017)

I think maybe you posted links to the images in your email program?

Your original post includes lots of links like this one. (I put an erroneous space in it before the slashes on purpose to stop the forum software from interpreting it as a link.):

https: //us-mg4.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=2_0_0_1_1_AB53w0MAHjmaWK3rKgHoSKj9BAg&m=YaDownload&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1&appid=YahooMailNeo&uploadId=VW50aXRsZWQgYXR0YWNobWVudCAwMDAyMy5qcGc


----------

